# Valvulas antiguas años 70



## Kmt5 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hola buenas, aller me dieron una caja que estaba llena de valvulas de los años 70 y 80 algunas ya ni siquiera se les puede ver el nombre  







este es el nombre de las que lo conservan

-ID5 GP
-6D6
-1E7G

-UAF42
-EAF42
-UY41
-ECH81
-ICH81
-YD12
-PF86

mi preguntas son: 
     ¿para que las puedo usar?
     ¿se podrian usar para amplificadores de audio?
     ¿y las que no tienen nombre para que las puedo usar?

P.D.: No estoy seguro si el tema está bién en "Diseño de circuitos en general"


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fijate si encontrás algún datasheet de alguna/s de esas válvulas, para que te des una idea...

Si no me confundo (y espero que me corrijan), la 6D6 puedes hacer un ampli push-pull...

Saludos


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 9, 2012)

no tenes mucho si solamente tenes la de la lista, tenes unas rectificadoras, unas amplificadoras de fi y poco mas para audio, busca las hojas de datos y en base a eso ideate algo.
Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Jul 10, 2012)

ya he buscado la hoja de datos y solo sale de un par de las lamparas


----------



## hermig (Jul 21, 2012)

para la 1D5 busca asi : 1D5G , lla ICH81 no existe, debe ser UCH81, todas seguramente las vas a encontrar en http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/frank/index.html

la YD12 seguro no es esa la denominacion, debe ser un codigo interno de fabricacion. Pero para un amplificador de audio no tenes ninguna.- la 6D6 es un pentodo de corte alejado, se usa en amplificadores de RF y FI en recepcion- La que te puede servir para un preamplificador es la PF86.-

Saludos


----------



## lincesur (Jul 22, 2012)

saludos
aqui tienes los datasheet de las valvulas, aunque como tehan comentado son valvulas de radio.
un saludo


----------



## pepejillo46 (Jul 22, 2012)

Buenas tardes, estas valvulas, estan bien para el recuerdo, no creo que las puedas tilizar, ya que además de no ser practicas, necesitan un caldeo por medio de un filamento que se calientan, y ademas con el paso de los años, se agotan o pierden el alto vacio y no emiten bien los electrones a traves del katodo, en fin que no son practicas pero me traen muchos recuerdos, ya que yo empecé hace muchos años incluso hice un receptor suoper heterodino a lamparas.

Un abrazo a todos desde Jerez


----------



## opli (Jul 23, 2012)

Que tiempos! Mi primer libro de electrónica fue a válvulas y el primer curso que hice solo tenia un libro de transistores.
Yo también tengo guardadas una caja entera pero como servir no sirven para nada, solo para mi es un recuerdo de cuando la Electronica era Electronica.
De todas formas hay muchos aficionados en la web y todavía que puedes consultar, te dejo un enlace. 
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/12AU7-IRF510-LM317-Headamp/
saludos desde MALAGA


----------



## Kmt5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gracias a todos por ayudarme; entonces mejor tenerlas de recuerdo porque si las uso para un ampli o cualquier otra cosa si se queman o algo el recambio seria muy caro.Yo más que otra cosa queria usarlas porque nunca he hecho nada con valvulas....


----------



## hermig (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola: existe un mercado interesante en los sitios de venta en internet respecto de valvulas- Muchos experimentadores y amantes de la construccion de equipos siguen construyendo receptores simples y no tanto, equipos de transmision, etc. con valvulas, algunos por gusto, otros por nostalgia y muchos para aprender una tecnologia que se estaba perdiendo y que en el campo de los amplificadores HI-FI y de guitarra se esta imponiendo de nuevo. Con esas valvulas que tienes puedes armarte un receptor simple comp oor ej. un regenerativo, y tambien algo mas elaborado como un superheterodino.- Hay mucho material al respecto en internet- Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Dic 28, 2012)

hola, tengo entendido que con cualquier pentodo se puede hacer un amplificador de audio, y quiero saber si se puede con la 6d6


----------



## hermig (Dic 28, 2012)

Hola: El tubo 6D6 es un pentodo, pero no de potencia, es decir te puede servir como preamplificador para pequeñas señales de audio, pero no para alimentar un parlante con buen volumen, por ejemplo. Para eso necesitarias, siempre considerando tubos antiguos de esa generacion, un tubo 42 (6 vol en filamento) o un tubo 43 (25 volt en filamento), luego hay tubos mas modernos como la 6F6, 6V6, etc. Es decir, con el 6D6 preamplificas y con el otro tubo amplificas para la salida al altavoz.- El tubo 6C6 es preferible al 6D6, prque este ultimo es de corte remoto, mas adecuado para etapas que tienen control automatico de sensibilidad, tales como un amplificador de frecuencia intermedia en un receptor superheterodino, en tanto que el 6C6 es un pentodo de corte neto, especialmente indicado para audio.. 
Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Dic 29, 2012)

Hola hermingel, tengo el tubo 43 y otros 2 que a lo mejor también sirven, el 41 y el 75


----------



## hermig (Dic 29, 2012)

el 43 es un lindo tubo para salida de audio, te puede dar unos 3 a 4 vatios de salida, que es un buen caudal de sonido. el 41 tambien es un pentodo de salida, pero para 6 voltios en filamento, y creo recordar que es de calentamiento directo, sin catodo. De esta afirmacion no estoy seguro, me tendria que fijar.. y el 75 es un tubo que en su interior tiene un triodo y dos diodos, se usa en los superheteronidos para detectar la señal de frecuencia intermedia mediante un diodo, el otro diodo actua como control automatico de sensibilidad y el triodo como preamplificador, de ahi se pasa al tubo 41 ó 43 (este ultimo necesita 25 voltios a 300 ma. en su filamento).- TEnes casi como para un superheterodino, solo te faltaria el tubo conversor, podrias usar una 6A7  si tenes, po ejemplo, y por supuesto los demas materiales.-


----------



## Kmt5 (Dic 29, 2012)

Hola muchas gracias por la info!! como tubo conversor podria usar el 6a8? esque tengo 3 de esos....


----------



## hermig (Dic 29, 2012)

Si, el 6A8 es la version con zocalo octal de la 6 a7, se alimenta con 6 v 300 ma. podes poner la 6A8, la 6D6,la 75 y la 43 con los filamentos enserie, dado que tienen todas el mismo consumo, y le bajas el voltaje de linea con una Resistencia, o con un capacitor no polarizado  de la capacidad adecuada, o con una lampara de alumbrado en serie.- Depende del voltaje de linea que uses. Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Dic 29, 2012)

Que buena idea ponerlos en serie, la suma de los voltajes me sale 44v y tengo 220v con una resistencia de 560ohm bastará. Si no te importa, ¿podrias poner el esquema?


----------



## hermig (Dic 29, 2012)

Hola. Si no queres usaar una Resistencia, que disipa calor, se puede usar un capacitor no polarizado, tendria que hacer el calculo, hay un programita en excell para hacerlo, el unico inconveniente es que con el capacitor funciona solo en corriente alterna, no en continua, pero creo que ya no quedan mas servicios de continua.. 
Para darte un esquema habria que saber que bobinas vas a usar, si queres hacer un rerceptor basico para onda media, necesitas la bobina de antena, la osciladora y dos transformadores de frecuencia intermedia.Ademas un capacitor variable de dos secciones.-. 

Lo demas es material convencional (capacitores, potenciometros, resistores).- tendrias que conseguir las bobinas en algun cacharreo.. 

Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Dic 30, 2012)

hola, tansolo quiero hacer el amplificador de audio, asi que el tubo 75 no la voi a usar


----------



## hermig (Dic 30, 2012)

Si, lo puedes usar en la parte triodo, como preamplificador, depende de lo que quieras amplificar, la 6D6 por ser pentodo tiene mas ganancia, pero mayor distorsion..-


----------



## Kmt5 (Dic 30, 2012)

Lo quiero usar para musica asique mejor que la ganancia esté baja. Para el preamplificador, yo había pensado en usar un ecc83, que tengo varios de estos.


----------



## hermig (Dic 30, 2012)

Lo que interesa mas que nada es el nivel de la señal de entrada, se puede usar un ECC83/12AX7, y de acuerdo al nivel de la señal lo regulas con un potenciometro, para no saturar-


----------



## Kmt5 (Dic 30, 2012)

Bueno, pues al final creo que voi a usar la ecc83 como preamplificador y la 43 como amplificador.


He encontrado un esquema del preamplificador bastante sencillo asique creo que voi a usar este, pero el amplificador no se como lo voi a hacer, asique si me pudieras pasar algun esquema...







(editado)
También podria usar la 41 http://www.shinjo.info/frank/sheets/021/4/41.pdf


----------



## hermig (Dic 30, 2012)

HOla: Ese circuito es para acoplamiento por catodo, no es un circuito usual. Yo te podria pasar alguno, dame tiempo para buscar el que aconseja RCA,.- El asunto de usar la 41 ó la 43 lo tenes que considerar de acuerdo a la forma que vayas a alimentar el filamento.. Si dispones de un transformador que te de 6,3 voltios a por lo menos 2 amperes, te conviene la 41 ó la 42.- Si no lo tnes y vas a alimentar los filamentos en serie, entonces lo indicado es la valvula 43 ó cualquier otro pentodo de potencia que consuma 300 ma en filamento.- La 12AX7/ECC83 tiene posibilidad de ser alimentada con 12 V 150 ma. o con 6 vol. a 300 ma., de acuerdo a como se conecten las patillas de la base.-


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 1, 2013)

mejor lo hago con la 41 asi pongo los 2 filamentos de la ecc83 en paralelo y estos en paralelo también con los de la 41.


----------



## hermig (Ene 1, 2013)

Si, si tenes un trafo de 6 volt seria lo mejor. En ese caso tenes que unir las patas 4 y 5 de la ECC83, y eso va a un extremo de los 6 voltios, y la pata 9 va al otro extremo.- Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 9, 2013)

Hola!! he estado con examenes y no he podido seguir con este proyecto, pero hoy he conseguido un tubo que es el ul86 he estado viendo el datasheet y he encontrado este esquema http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_ul84.html, quiero hacerlo pero tengo unas dudas, ¿que significan esos recuadros donde pone "4,5", "73", "7" y ese triangulo donde pone "7"?


----------



## hermig (Ene 9, 2013)

Hola:-  Los valores encerrados en rectangulos son las corrientes (en Milimaperes) que circulan por el circuito de cada elemento, por ej, en el circuito de placa esta la cifra 73, eso significa que si se mide la corriente que transita por ese circuito tendria que ser de 73 ma. Las encerradas en circulos son voltajes posivitos, y la encerrada en el triangulo voltaje negativo (medida con respecto al catodo de la valvula)..

Si queres construir este amplificador tienes que complementarlo con un preamplificador, que puede ser un tubo que tambien tenga una corriente de 100 ma en filamento, para poder colocarlo en serie con el filamento del UL84.-Puede ser un UF86 ó alguno por el estilo, en este caso no te serviria la 12AX7 o similares porque tienen  150 ma. en filamento.- De ultima, se podria usar, pero tendrias que colocar una R en paralelo con el filamento de la UL84 que consuma los 50 ma. restantes.. 
Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 9, 2013)

y ese condensador que está en paralelo con la resistencia de 160ohm de que valor puede ser?


----------



## hermig (Ene 9, 2013)

Hola: Usualmente es de entre 10 a 25 mfd. electrolitico de bajo voltaje, unos 25 volts es suficiente.- Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 10, 2013)

Muchas gracias!! pues mañana emiezo a hacer el amplificaor, voi a poner el ecc83 alimentado or 12v en serie con el ul84 y para que el ul84 consula 50ma mas, le voi a poner una resistencia de 900ohm en paralelo con el filamento


----------



## hermig (Ene 10, 2013)

PERFECTO, es el calculo exacto. Tiene que ser una R de por lo menos 5 wats de disipacion.- Suerte y a tus ordenes !


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 10, 2013)

Hola! El esquema ese que puse del ecc83 lo podría alimentar con 165 voltios igual que el ul84?
y tiene que ser en continua o puede ser alterna?


----------



## hermig (Ene 10, 2013)

Hola. Si, pero tendrias que reducir proporcionalmente R10 y R 12 casi a la mitad del valor del circuito. Es un circuito no convencional, en cascada- Yo no lo he experimentado nunca, te aconsejaria algo mas clasico y facil de ajustar.- El voltaje de placa de ambas etapas tiene que ser continua, muy bien filtrada, especialmente el que alimenta la ECC83, para evitar problemas de zumbido.- Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 11, 2013)

Hola, he echo una fuente que de 300voltios y otra en el mismo transformador para que de 165, pero la de 165 al pasarla a continua y filtrarla da 240 voltios, ¿que hago?


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 11, 2013)

Ya está solucionado, ahora da 172 voltios en vez de 165 no creo que pase nada pero ahora el que debería dar 300 da 278 crees que pasará algo?


----------



## hermig (Ene 11, 2013)

Hola: no, no habra problemas, esta dentro de la tolerancia de valores, que dentro del campo de las valvulas de vacio, es mucho mas amplia (la tolerancia) que cuando trabajas con componentes de estado solido.. 
Incluso la de 172 voltios, al conectarle el amplificador bajara algo, por el consumo en reposo del mismo.. 

Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 12, 2013)

Hola, ya he hecho el circuito de la ul84 falta el de la ecc83 y tengo que hacer una fuente de 57 voltios ara los filamentos, he pensado en usar un transformador que de ese voltaje, pero ocuparía más espacio, podría poner el condensador como me dijiste pero no se calcularlo.... 

P.D. que te parece este circuito de la ecc83? http://schematics.circuitdiagram.net/viewer.php?id=bfi1242998933e.gif   podria usar solo lo que es el preamplificador que sale ahí.


----------



## hermig (Ene 12, 2013)

Si, ese me parece mas simple y menos problematico. Pero si vas a usar alguna capsula o microfono de baja impedancia habria que usar la otra seccion triodo de la ECC83.- Fijate en algun circuito para amplificador de guitarra y lo vas a encontrar. El capacitor en paralelo con la R de catodo que va a masa, conviene darle un mayor valor, para no perder graves, si lo que queres amplificar es la voz. Si en cambio es para guitarra, estaria bien. 
TE adjunto una planilla excel que te servira para calcular el valor del capacitor en serie con los filamentos.- 
Si llega a tener mucho zumbido, entonces habria que pensar en alimentar el filamento de la ECC83 con continua bien filtrada.- 
No encuentro la forma de adjuntar el archivo excell, si me pasas en privado tu mail te lo mando directo 

saludos

Si, ese me parece mas simple y menos problematico. Pero si vas a usar alguna capsula o microfono de baja impedancia habria que usar la otra seccion triodo de la ECC83.- Fijate en algun circuito para amplificador de guitarra y lo vas a encontrar. El capacitor en paralelo con la R de catodo que va a masa, conviene darle un mayor valor, para no perder graves, si lo que queres amplificar es la voz. Si en cambio es para guitarra, estaria bien. 
TE adjunto una planilla excel que te servira para calcular el valor del capacitor en serie con los filamentos.- 
Si llega a tener mucho zumbido, entonces habria que pensar en alimentar el filamento de la ECC83 con continua bien filtrada.- 
No encuentro la forma de adjuntar el archivo excell, si me pasas en privado tu mail te lo mando directo 

saludos



Hola. Lo tuve que convertir a formato zip, ahi lo adjunto


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 12, 2013)

Hola gracias, pero no entiendo como calcularlo


----------



## hermig (Ene 12, 2013)

Tenes que reemplazar los campos con los valores que necesitas.- Decime que voltaje de linea tienes y te hago el calculo para ese ampli.- Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 12, 2013)

Muchas gracias! tengo 220v y 50hz ya que vivo en España, y lo que necesito para los tubos son 57 voltios


Ya lo he calculado yo me salen 2,2µf


----------



## hermig (Ene 12, 2013)

A mi me da, tomando un voltaje de linea de 220 V. y un foquito piloto de 6 volt. un valor de 2,27 mfd. El capacitor tiene que ser no polarizado, del tipo que usan los motores de ventiladores o extractores de techo.. Un valor estandar seria de 2,2 mfd. y medis el voltaje real que tienes en los filamentos.- Si es mayor, agregas una pequeña R en serie con el capacitor, si es menor, le agregas capacidad en paralelo con el capacitor hasta el valor deseado. Una tolerancia del 5% en el valor de voltaje de los filamentos es aceptable, segun los manuales de valvulas..- Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 12, 2013)

Hola, el condensador tiene que ir en serie o paralelo? porque lo he probado en serie y eleva el voltaje a 290 voltios


----------



## hermig (Ene 12, 2013)

En serie con los filamentos, esa medicion seguro la hicistes en vacio. Cuando le conectes la carga vas a ver que el voltaje se reduce.- Ojo: no hay que poner rectificador en esa linea, un polo de la linea va un extremo del capacitor, el otro extremo del capacitor va al foquito piloto (si lo usas), de alli a la UL84 y luego a la ECC83, retornando el otro extremo de filamento de la ECC83 al otro polo de la linea.- No olvidar la R en paralelo con la UL84 para igualar consumos.- Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 12, 2013)

No funciona lo del condensador, lo he calculado para una bombilla que tenia de 6 voltios para probar y ha sido enchufarla y se ha quemado


----------



## hermig (Ene 13, 2013)

Tienes que haber tenido algun error en el calculo, ya sea en el voltaje o en la intensidad de la corriente del foquito piloto, no se que capacidad le colocastes.-

Ahi te mando un esquema con la forma correcta de conectarlo. Yo tengo radios funcionando con este sistema, ademas no lo invente yo, aunque es tecnicamente correcto. si tenes acceso a www.Radiomuseum.org ahi hay mucha literatura al respecto-.

Saludos



ahi te mando en formato comprimido el calculo hecho en excell, para tu ampli. Lo quete ha ocurrido con el foquito puede ser que la descarga inicial del capacitor lo haya quemado, para seguridad se puede agregar una R de unos 50 omhs en serie con el capacitor, de esta manera la R absorbe la descarga inicial del capacitor. Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 13, 2013)

http://img.alibaba.com/photo/100406229/Motor_Capacitor_Washing_Machine_Capacitor.jpg hola, estoy usando condensadores de este tipo.



Hola!! buenas noticias! Lo he vuelto a calcular para unos leds en serie y van perfectos, ni se calientan siquiera. Esta vez he usado un condensador mkt



Pues ya esta, este es el esquema que voi a hacer


----------



## hermig (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola:   Si, son de este tipo, pero mucho mas chicos. REspecto de tu pregunta anterior, si aumentas la capacidad, disminuye la reactancia del capacitor y por lo tanto el voltaje final se eleva.- Si queres bajar el voltaje se necesita menos capacidad.- 

REspecto del esquema esta bien, no olvides filtrar bien, sobre todo el voltaje pòsitivo que va a la ECCu83.- Una corrreccion respecto del circuito de filamentos:- Conviene poner primero la UL84 y luego la ECC83, asi queda esta a un polo de la lnea, y en lo posible, trata de enchufar el equipo de manera que la linea que va a la ECC83 sea el neutro. Esto es para minimizar el zumbido..-  
Lo ideal seria que ese polo de la linea lo conectaras a chasis, pero ATENCION  !!! DEpende de como se inserta la ficha en el tomacorriente pùede quedar el vivo a chasis y ser peligroso, hasta fatal.- Asi que hay que asegurarse de alguna manera que no se vaya a enchufar al reves.-


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 19, 2013)

Hola! ya he montado todo en el chasis y he empezado a hacer el circuito, ya he comprado el condensador para los filamentos y la resistencia de 900ohm 4w.
 Bueno os dejo unas imagenes:


----------



## hermig (Ene 19, 2013)

felicitaciones, va avanzando tu proyecto.


----------



## Kmt5 (Ene 20, 2013)

hola, ya lo he probado y no funciona, dentro de la valvula no se ve nada encendido, yo creo que el problema está en los filamentos(no están quemados he medido continuidad y habia) preo de todas formas en el altavoz no se oye ningun zumbido ni nada....


----------



## fredd2 (Ene 20, 2013)

trata de probar los filamentos individualmente con un trafo, si se te corto uno de los dos no va a funcionar ninguno por que estan en serie, y revisa todo 2 veces antes de enchufar, sobre todo que esten bien los pines o patitas de las valvulas, no sea cosa que le estas mandando 6v a cualquier parte menos a los filamentos.
Saludos


----------



## hermig (Ene 22, 2013)

Hola  amigo:-   En el circuito que voa me enviastes los filamentos estan en serie y la reduccion del voltaje se operar a traves de la reactancia de un capacitor. TEndrias que medir a la entrada del primer filamento que voltaje tenes y seguir la cadena, para ver donde esta el corte.- 

Otra: Con el equipo desenchufado de la linea, podes medir la continuidad de la cadena de filamentos con el tester, si tenes continuidad, entonces el problema puede estar en el capacitor.-

Para Freddo:-
 En el diseño no hay trafo para alimentar los filamentos, se alimentan en serie, con una R en paralelo con la UL84 para igualar corrientes con la 12AX7.- La reduccion del voltaje se hace con un capacitor del valor adecuado en serie con la cadena de filamentos

Saludos


----------



## fredd2 (Ene 22, 2013)

hermig dijo:


> Hola  amigo:-   En el circuito que voa me enviastes los filamentos estan en serie y la reduccion del voltaje se operar a traves de la reactancia de un capacitor. TEndrias que medir a la entrada del primer filamento que voltaje tenes y seguir la cadena, para ver donde esta el corte.-
> 
> Otra: Con el equipo desenchufado de la linea, podes medir la continuidad de la cadena de filamentos con el tester, si tenes continuidad, entonces el problema puede estar en el capacitor.-
> 
> ...



saludos! por eso le decia de probar con otro trafo, aun que sea de 1 amp. uno a uno los filamentos, por que no seria ni el primero ni el ultimo que se equivoca con los pines de las valvulas, en una de esas le esta mandando 6 v en placa .
Saludos


----------



## hermig (Ene 22, 2013)

Hola Fredo:-


 Si, es una buena prueba, pero la UL84 trabaja con 45 volt enm filamento, los 6 volt no van a alcanzar a dar ni siquiera un pequeño brillo. Con la 12AX7 si la quiere alimentar con 6 volt hay que cambiar la disposicion de los pines, en ese caso van las patas 4 y 5 unidas y esas van a un extremo del voltaje y el otro extremo va a la pata 9, si mal no recuerdo.-

Siempre hay que recorrer el circuito ma de una vez, por ahi se equivocan al contar la numeracion de los pines, y lo hacen mirando de arriba, en lugar de mirar el zocalo de abajo.
Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hola, ahora que estoy de vacaciones he seguido con el amplificador, he cambiado el condensador ese por un transformador que 55 voltios y ahora si funciona, pero con un soniudo muy ronco ¿Como soluciono eso?

Dejo un video para que lo veais...
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/2429/vrsxfnbetdxwkszqmcqcad.mp4



Por lo que veo ese enlace no sirve, lo subo a youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynIm4SiN_aI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 25, 2013)

Aprovecho este hilo para pedir ayuda/asesoramiento. Estoy empezando a armarme este preamplificador valvular http://wkinsler.com/radios/6tubeamp1.html, empecé a soldar los componentes en un zócalo y no me gusta como queda, me da la impresión de desprolijo y que si tengo que revisar algo se me va a complicar. Algún consejo para hacer las conexiones "hard wired" como las llaman? Ni idea de manejar algún soft para hacer PCB, así que lo descarto. Lo único que tengo organizado es todo el cableado de los filamentos (que ya estaba hecho), porque estoy usando un viejo equipo.
Gracias, saludos y espero consejos.


----------



## hermig (Mar 25, 2013)

Hola Edgardo:-
                       Si queres un aspecto mas prolijo hay que usar puentes aislantes para sosteneer los componentes.- Cuando se hacian los cursos de radioarmadores se decia que habia dos tecnicas, una era la de soldar los componentes unos con otros y que se autosostuvieran, si tenian un cuerpo suficientemetne solido, y usar la menor cantidad de puentes aislantes.. La otra era la que preferia usar `puentes en cantidad y disponer los elementos en angulos rectos o paralelos a los bordes del chasis.. Este ultimo sistema permite un armado mas prolijo, pero no es recomendable cuando trabajas en equipos de RF, sobre todo en muy altas frecuencias donde hay que evitar conductores largos.. Pero en audio no tenes problema.. Una buena tecnica de armado consiste en soldar primero todas las conexiones a masa (chasis o barra omnibus) luego el cableado de los filamentos y finalmente el resto de los componentes.. tratandose de audio de bajo nivel, hay que usar cable blindado en todas las conexiones que van a la grilla de la primer valvula, por lo menos.. 
Saludos 

Hermig



Esto es para KTM5:
                             Medi todas las tensiones de placa y pantalla de las valvulas, y tambien las de filamentos sobre las patillas correspondientes. (tener en cuenta que los voltajes de filamento son de corriente alternada).-Si todo esta bien, hay que sospechar de la valvula de salida UL84.- Si tuvieras un auricular de alta impedancia (del tipo de los que se usaban en las radios a galena) se puede probar la calidad del audio mediante un capacitor de .01 ó menos colocado en la placa de la valvula preamplficadora,  si hasta ahi no tenes distorsion solo cabe sospechar de la UL84 o del parlante, que pudiera tener el cono deformado y rozamientos de la bobina movil respecto de la armadura.. Otro motivo podria ser el transformador de salida, aunque no creo.- Medi con el tester entre la pata de catodo de la UL84 y masa, tension de continua, alli tiene que haber unos 10 a 13 voltios, si hay mas, entonces la UL84 esta gaseosa y consume mucha corriente y eso produce deformacion. Si podes pasa el esquema final de como te quedo armado el equipo. Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Mar 29, 2013)

hola! He hecho lo de probar el preamplificador con un auricular de alta impedancia (casualmente mi abuelo tenía uno guardado) y la ecc83 no distorsiona nada, asi que tiene que ser la ul84....


----------



## hermig (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola:-

 Entonces la distorsion está circunscripta a la UL84  y/o sus elementos asociados..
Mediste la tension de grilla respecto del catodo de la UL84 ? tiene que ser negativa y de un valor alrededor de 10 voltios. si tenes mas se puede deber a problemas en la valvula. suele ocurrir con las EL84, que se les aumenta la corriente de placa por algun problema interno y entonces la caida de tension a traves del resistor de catodo es mayor, y la valvula entra a trabajar fuera de la clase A.- Algo que tienes que verificar tambien es la calidad y estado del parlante y el transformador de acoplamiento, pero en esa etapa esta el problema, sin dudas.. 

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Kmt5 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola, ya lo medí, entre el cátodo y masa me da 3,4v; entre el cátodo y la pantalla me da 62v.


----------



## hermig (Mar 29, 2013)

Es bajo el voltaje de pantalla, tal vez por eso es tan bajo el voltaje entre catodo y masa tambien, porque la valvula esta trabajando fuera de sus condiciones. En placa de la UL84 cuanto voltaje hay ? Que valor tiene la R que va del +B a la pantalle de la valvula ?


----------



## ESKALENO (Mar 29, 2013)

Hace poco ordenando cosas me encontré con unas válvulas y algunos esquemas, esto da para al menos un pequeño ampli, lástima que con lo que hay hoy día ya no sea muy práctico.


----------



## hermig (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola: Todo depende de lo que quieras, si es diveerirte y aprender es una cosa, si solo quieres escuchar musica, entonces es otra cosa. Hay lanchas de motores muy veloces, sin embargo hay gente que le encanta navegar a vela, sobre gustos no hay nada escrito. Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hola, está claro que el problema está en la valvula amplificadora, y como no tengo otra de ese tipo voi a cambiar de valvula, esta mañana he conseguido dos el84, estoy pensando en usar esa, pero lo que me hecha un poco para atras es que en todos los datasheets que veo de esta valvula el transformador de salida es de entre 5 y 8kΩ y no soi capaz de encontrar esos por ninguna parte y si los mandara bobinar me saldrian caros....


----------



## Kmt5 (Mar 30, 2013)

¿Qué pasaría si uso uno de 1kΩen el primario y 4Ω en el secundario?





Hola, he estado investigando un poco sobre el aparato de donde las he sacado(esra algo como una radio extraña que estaba para tirar) y me he dado cuenta de que la salida 7 que es la que va al transformador de audio estaba conectada un transformador que tenía 470Ω con una resistencia en serie como de 5vatios de 1kΩ hacia la entrada de alto voltaje.Pongo una imagen por si no me he expresado bien:


P.D.erdonad como está hecha la imagen, la hice muy rapido en paint...



se me olvidaba, y la otra directamente no tenía transformador de salida, sino un condensador hasta el altavoz


----------



## hermig (Mar 30, 2013)

Hola:  El aparato de donde sacastes el trafo era de valvulas ? la Ressitencia del primario no es la impedancia del transformador, ya que es solo la R a la corriente continua.. La impedancia suele ser hasta unas 10 veces la R de continua, con lo que es posible que la impedancia se adapte bastante bien,..

Con el croquis que me mandas, observo que si le pusieron una R de 1000 0mhs en serie con la alimentacion del transformador tendrias que habeer derivado desde el punto de union de la R con el trafo con un capacitor electrolitico de por lo menos 10 mf. a masa.- Ahi puede estar el origen de la distorsion y la poca ganancia de la salida.. 

Una EL84 te andaria perfectamente, en ese caso no es necesaria la R de 1000 omhs.- 
En general, la impedancia en el primario, es reflejada de la del secundario, teniendo en cuenta la relacion de vueltas.. La relacion de impedancias es el cuadrado de la relacion de vueltas.. o lo que es lo mismo la relacion de vueltas es la raiz cuadrada de la relacion de impedancias.- Con lo cual si tu cambias la carga del secundario, automaticamente estas cambiando tambien la impedancia del primario, siempre que mantegamos el mismo transformador, desde luego. Por ejemplo, si tienes un transformador de relacion de  vueltas de 30 a 1, por cada omhs de impedancia que cargues en el secundario, se reflejan 900 omhs en el secundario..- Si lo cargas con un parlante de 4 omhs por ejemplo, la impedancia reflejada en el primario seria de 3600 omhs.- 

Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hola hermig Muchas gracias por ayudarme con las valvulas en este mundo de transistores, todo el mundo las ha dejado atras y no se acuerdan de ellas, no he encontrado ni un solo libro que te explique el funcionamiento de estas.... 
Ya me ha queddo claro lo del transformador, ya que he encontrado 2 el84 y la ecc83 me da 2 canales he pensado en hacerlo estereo, mañana busco dos transformadores que me sirvan para esto y lo monto, ya pondré fotos.

    Saludos


----------



## hermig (Mar 30, 2013)

Hola Ktm5, por mi edad es al reves... ja ja , con los transistores me defiendo, pero donde me siento mas comodo es con las valvulas, ya que llevo 55 años de radioaficionado y la primer tecnologia que aprendi fueron de los tubos de vacio..- Y aun me siguen gustando, aunque en algunas aplicaciones reconozco las ventajas del estado sólido.-

Cualquier duda u orientacion que llegaras a necesitar postea y responderé.-

Saludos


----------



## maton00 (Mar 31, 2013)

transformadores de 220-230volts  de primario y 9 volts de secundario andan de pelos para pequeños amplis de audio a valvulas buscate unos con una potencia de unos 10 watts ó de 9 volts a un amperio 
de secundario


----------



## Kmt5 (Mar 31, 2013)

Vale, gracias, creo quie tengo un par de esos por casa, Ya lo probé anoche con uno de esos sin chasis ni nada y sonaba increiblemente bien a la primera , estoy pensando en poner unos ojos magicos, tengo el em4 y el em81. No se exactamente como conectarla, porque en el datasheet pone que la entrada tiene que ser de 0 a -10v... esos menos 10 volts de donde los saco? he pensado en poner un diodo 1n4007 en el altavoz de forma que solo pase la tension negativa pero no estoy seguro de que sea así.

voi a usar este preamplificador(solo la parte de la 12ax7):





y este amplificador:


----------



## maton00 (Mar 31, 2013)

use este le va a servir cambie el pote de 220k por uno de 100k y ponga la resistencia de 470k
http://cvrbo.com/EM80_Schematic.bmp
PD:revise las patas creo cambia una de lugar (EM80  vs EM81)


----------



## Kmt5 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hola, ese es para la em81, pero para la em4 me sirve tambien?


----------



## maton00 (Mar 31, 2013)

mira aqui: http://www.radiomuseum.org/forumdata/users/72/Muiderkring_EM1_EM4_typical.jpg 
solo adaptalo con el circuito anterior


----------



## Kmt5 (Mar 31, 2013)

vale muchas gracias


----------



## hermig (Mar 31, 2013)

REspecto el uso de un trafo de alimentacion  en lugar del de salida, es una solucion practica bastante buena, solo seria deseable que para evitar la saturacion del nucleo por la circulacion de corriente continua por el devanado primario, colocar un entrehierro en el nucleo. Esto se hace desarmando el nucleo y reapilando las chapas del mismo, todas las E Juntas y todas las I juntas, luego colocas entre las E y las I una tira de papel comun, de poco espesor, y va a mejorar muchisimo la calidad tonal.. Saludos


----------



## Kmt5 (Abr 1, 2013)

Hola! he conseguido 2 transformadores de audio perfectos para esto!  Son como dice Hermig tienen todas las "E" a un lado y todas las "I" a otro ademas parece como si lo hubieran metido en cera o parafina para mejorar su calidad de audio. Estoy cromando el chasis para que quede como este:


----------



## Kmt5 (Abr 2, 2013)

Ya lo he montado todo  Pero hay un pequeño problema, que distorsiona bastante cuando subes un poco el volumen Dejo una foto:
Estoy subiento el video a youtube para que lo veais







La valvula(el84) de la derecha se calienta más que la otra, casi quema. Me da miedo que se estropee.


----------



## maton00 (Abr 2, 2013)

que impedancia en los parlantes tienes? de que impedancia son los trafos ?
prueba poniendo una resistencia de unos 470ohms en serie al trafo de la valvula que calienta ,distorciona por la alta ganancia de la 12ax7


----------



## Kmt5 (Abr 2, 2013)

Los altavoces son de 4Ω y los transformadores pone 4Ω también. La resistencia de 470Ω ¿la pongo en la entrada o salida del transformador? ¿como bajo la ganancia?


----------



## maton00 (Abr 2, 2013)

la resistencia es para bajar el voltaje de alimantacion de la valvula de potencia y por ende evitar estréss en esta
la ganancia puedes reducirla bajando la resistencia de 1.5k a 1k ohms y quite ese capacitor que va en paralelo a él.


----------

